# Apple TV 3 : impossible de se connecter à iTunes, iCloud



## davidsto (23 Avril 2014)

Depuis quelques temps, il m'est impossible de me connecter à iTunes, iCloud avec mon Apple TV 3 (soft : 6.1). 

Elle est connectée en WIFI à ma box. L'AirPlay avec mon MacBook Pro fonctionne toujours très bien pour l'écoute de la musique par contre, impossible de me connecter à iTunes, iCloud. Impossible aussi de faire la mise à jour 6.1.1...

J'ai essayer de repasser en ethernet mais ça ne change rien, seul l'AirPlay fonctionne...

Que faire ?


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (27 Avril 2014)

Essaye peut-être de la restaurer, ça mettra automatiquement la dernière MAJ au passage...


----------



## davidsto (27 Avril 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Essaye peut-être de la restaurer, ça mettra automatiquement la dernière MAJ au passage...



Merci, ça remarche !


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (27 Avril 2014)

De rien (ça m'est déjà arrivé 2 fois)


----------



## davidsto (27 Avril 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> De rien (ça m'est déjà arrivé 2 fois)


----------



## kikiko789 (3 Mai 2014)

J'ai simplement retiré la prise, attendre 30 sec et tout s'est rétabli


----------

